

Creating full width layouts in Bootstrap - cardeo
http://mattlambert.ca/blog/creating-full-width-layouts-in-bootstrap/

======
bhhaskin
You can create full width layouts by using container-fluid. You can also nest
a container inside of a container-fluid.

~~~
cardeo
container-fluid is no longer valid in Bootstrap 3.0. Also, in previous
versions of Bootstrap it still included a small right and left margin around
the container. It just doesn't apply a fixed width to the container. If you
want your carousel, background, etc... to bleed right to the browser edge, you
need to work outside the container class.

